

US Nation Debt at $14 Trillion, Corporations Still Don't Pay Taxes - jprobert
http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/

======
hnal943
I'm confused. Where on this page does it mention anything about corporations?
Is that merely an editorial from the OP?

